# 356 Speedster replica, i-MIEV donor



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Well. Let me elaborate a bit then. That picture above is a Pilgrim Cars lwb Porsche 356 replica, based on a standard length beetle chassis. I've chosen that for a few reasons. Firstly, the wheelbase dimensions of the beetle very closely match the i-MIEV. That means I can use the i-MIEV running gear and Drive system almost unchanged. Secondly, the wheelbase also means I can keep the i-MIEV battery unchanged and hang it underneath the car, plug and play basically. Thirdly, and this is purely personal, but the extra 300mm in cockpit length over a replica dimensions means it is a full 4 seater and can carry 4 adults if need be. That is nice to have with a family who will want to enjoy the car also. 

So on to the technical stuff. I had initially thought I would use a stock beetle chassis, both suspensions (front torsion and rear irs) and steering, which would mean the vehicle is classed as a modification and does not require a type approval test (IVA) and re-registration and would retain its period beetle license number. BUT because I want to use all the i-MIEV parts and mount the battery unchanged etc this doesn't suit the beetle chassis and would require significant modification leading to type testing anyway. In addition, the rules are a bit wooley and since I'll be using a single donor vehile's suspension, steering and drive system I might get away with minimal registration requirements. 

The next question is what about the chassis then? Well, the kit comes with quite a substantial sub chassis that bolts to the beetle pan and significantly reinforces it, along with mounting the bodywork. It would be wasteful and heavy to build a chassis for the suspension then attach a big sub chassis for the bodywork... So I have asked Pilgrim cars for details of the chassis design. I can then build a single chassis that incorporates the bodywork and all running gear mounts, and interfaces with the bodywork correctly. The sub chassis design is a simple rigid perimeter frame, but I'll have the floor welded in and additional triangulation to improve the characteristics of the vehicle. 

Then all drive line and running gear can bolt to the car and look non-the-wiser and the interior can be spec'd per Porsche design. 

I've got 3d scans of the chassis to begin design work, and need to get the same for the drive train and a few other bits. I'll be trying to get the scans into CAD soon so should have some renderings to share in a bit. 

I'll be back!


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

I'll be following with interest.  Was this the I-miev that was on copart a few weeks back?


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

No. I tried to buy that one also but couldn't register in time! And it went for silly money! Less than I paid for this one.


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi tylerwatts,

I'm in the uk too looking for a leaf or imiev / czero / ion as a breaker, any ideas or have you a contact that gets hold of them very often, I'd love to get my hands on one!

Thanks.


W


tylerwatts said:


> No. I tried to buy that one also but couldn't register in time! And it went for silly money! Less than I paid for this one.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi glyndwr1998

You are asking the right man. I'm going to start a thread about that. The breaker I got my i-MIEV from is looking out and even asking for any EV breakers or salvage vehicles and will tell me first so I'll be in touch when I know. Keep an eye out for the thread in the for sale section.


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Will do pal, many thanks for that. It doesn't need to be a write off cat b, a cat c or cat d repairable may be of interest too to be honest.

I'm in South Wales uk just for reference.

Best regards, anthony


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hi Anthony,

I'd recommend you register with copart, they often get leafs in as Cat C/D cars


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi favguy 

I have been looking at their site over the last 3 weeks, a few have gone through but not sold as they reappeared a few days later.
Also, I assume a lot of us ev ers who are actively looking to get one will bid unknowingly against each other pushing the prices up for all of us.
Ideally I'd love to get direct contact with a breaker / salvage specialist and purchase outright directly, but at the moment that is highly unlikely, my network contact is very small so others will get in way before I even have a sniff of one becoming available.

Thanks anyway for the heads up.




favguy said:


> Hi Anthony,
> 
> I'd recommend you register with copart, they often get leafs in as Cat C/D cars


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

At least I'm not in the market for anything at present, so no competition from here!


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Gents. Please may we move this conversation to the thread I started in the for sale section regarding this. Thanks.


----------



## Carnut1100 (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice one!
I am also planning a conversion using an imiev donor....in this case my wife's one which was squashed late last year by a Nissan 4x4 which didn't stop at the red light that I was stopped at.....causing a five car pile up leaving the imiev as technically repairable but with bent chassis rails front and rear as well as bent suspension mounts, front cradle, quarter panels, tailgate, boot floor.....lots of damage!

Your conversion should be nice and light, better performance and range than original....
Mine will be marginally heavier than the imiev, the car I am going to convert is 30kg more than an imiev. Pulling the big iron six will help though....
We are going classic by using a 1963 Holden EJ...currently hunting for one that isn't too rusty and mostly complete. 
Exciting that others are now using MiEVs as donors!


----------

